# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wie ben ik

## elsvandekleijn

Hallo, ik ben Els, ik ben iemand die kampt met psychische problemen, ik heb een depressie (Dysthmie), woedeaanvallen (milde borderline stoornis) 21 jaar geleden voor het eerst opgenomen op de Paaz, één jaar geleden weer, en nu komt er weer een opname aan. Ik ben getrouwd en heb één dochter.

----------

